# civilian Techs in the CAF?



## arctic_front (23 Nov 2008)

Hi,

 Civilian helicopter engineer here, wondering if there any jobs out there for Team Green that don't involve Reserves or Regular forces.  I am 45 yrs old, 23 yrs experience working on Huey's, but can't pass the medical due to a previous eye injury (already tried a number of years ago).  I am wonder if maybe medical standards are different now, re: previous injury, or are they allowing experienced people in due to shortages?  Do they employ civilians to help in the maintenance department?  If nothing else, I could free-up an active member to go pursue other things or volunteer for over-seas duty.  Anything to help out.  I really don't want to work for a overhaul contractor like IMP or Spar.  I want to be in the field, swattin' bugs and doing line maintenance like i do now in the civy world.

I'd love, and be proud, to wear the uniform and be of service to Canada.  I'm late to the game, but had tried twice back during the 'decade of darkness' but things have changed, there is a war on...  Reserves would great if they would take me, but not sure who to talk to.  I'd be field qualified in no time, as I work on huey's now.  Just need to know about the age/medical stuff.

Thanks guy's  'n' Gals.

I'm damn proud of each and every one of you!


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2008)

IMP, for better or worse, does more than overhaul when it comes to the CH-149 Cormorant.

The rest of the technicians in the CF are military members.


----------



## Strike (23 Nov 2008)

As a civvy the only time you'd get to work on the Griffon would be at one of the Bell contract maintenance service for long-term service.

As for the Chinooks in the future, who knows?  But we have already spent time and money training our own guys so it's doubtful.

The general rule of thumb seems to be, if the aircraft can deploy and will be operating from an 'austere' location then civvy maint is unlikely.

Good thought to have civvies working at home and trained mil techs overseas, but then you'd have the same guys deploying over and over.  Pretty hard on them and their families.


----------



## Scoobs (23 Nov 2008)

As a civilian, you would not be a part of DND or the CF and work on an a/c.  However, you could be a contractor and work on a/c, such as the Cormorant and at civilian companies who have a contract with DND to supply certain services.  Alternatively, a OEM or original equipment manufacturer could sub-contract work out, which is often done for the Griffon.

There are instructor positions with a company called Calian at CFB Borden at the CF school for techs and aerospace engineers (CFSATE).

With a medical limitation, you would most likely have trouble getting into both the Reg Force or Reserves, but you can only find out if you ask the Recruiting Centre.

Note that your age would not limit you from joining the forces.


----------



## arctic_front (23 Nov 2008)

ok, thanks for the input guys.  I just want a chance to do my part to help somehow.  Working in a big hangar, 8-5 with 200 other people is why I don't work in one now.  Chasing fires or moving drills out in the bush is way more interesting.  

Any of you old-timers know a Dave Luscombe?  He mustered out about 10-15 yrs ago.  Was a Flight engineer on CC-130 before he left, and on the 212's before that.  He is about 45 now.

Cheers all, and thanks again.


----------



## eurowing (23 Nov 2008)

There are civilian technicians who work on aircraft which are used and operated by the CF and who will soon deploy with the CF in austere locations.  As far as I know we are the only ones doing it.  http://www.deagel.com/news/Canadian-Air-Force-Takes-Delivery-of-First-Heron-UAV-System_n000005178.aspx

I don't believe there are any job openings with us though.  Given the tough time the CF is having retaining techs, it is possible that this scenario may be repeated in the future.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2008)

eurowing said:
			
		

> There are civilian technicians who work on aircraft which are used and operated by the CF and who will soon deploy with the CF in austere locations.  As far as I know we are the only ones doing it.  http://www.deagel.com/news/Canadian-Air-Force-Takes-Delivery-of-First-Heron-UAV-System_n000005178.aspx



Those civillians are there by contract with MDA and are not employees of DND.


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Those civillians are there by conract with MDA and are not employees of DND.


Agreed, I should have made that point clear, I am of course, absolutely certain of my new "civilianism" and where my paycheck comes from!


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2008)

eurowing said:
			
		

> I am of course, absolutely certain of my new "civilianism" and where my paycheck comes from!



I certainly would hope so  ;D


----------



## SAR.FE (13 May 2009)

Bell helicopter was awarded the contract to maintain 4 Griffons for 424 sqn in Trenton.  They do servicing level duties and all 2nd line and some 3rd line maintenance. Bell subcontracted this to Vector aerospace out of BC. We now as have a cadre of techs some career civi AME's and some retired 1 wing techs which work day to day along side SAR crews to maintain Trenton's primary Helo SAR requirement. It works very similar to IMP in respect to the Cormorant with the exception that our techs are paid to industry standard which is more than IMP and more than SGT level AVN techs. So If you have an AME licence with a medium endorsement (bell 212,204,412,etc) than apply there still looking for people.


----------



## FltEngr (24 May 2009)

If you are looking to go overseas quickly give a call to Canadian Helicopter's office in Montreal. They are looking for AME's with endorsement on Bell 212. They are sub-contracted from the Americans in Afghanistan to delivers mail between FOB's. 6 months on duty and paid US $200 000 + per dium and allowances. 

On the other hand if you would like to work on decomissioned Griffon (Bell 412), Allied Wings in Portage, MB needs AME's as well. The CF is renting the good old CH-146 Griffon now called CT-146 Outlaw for pilot training painted blue with a weather radar, glass cockpit with FMS, air conditionning.


----------

